# automatic stall gate?



## ekemily (Jun 16, 2010)

I have two very laid back, geriatric horses. One is fat, the other is a little on the thin side. The fat one is dominant and keeps eating the thin one's feed. They have a turn-out barn with their own large stalls. I was thinking about rigging up some sort of stall door so that it was kind of like a screen door. It would have a spring that keeps it closed from the outside, but can be pushed from the inside, so that the horse (with training) could leave the stall. I don't think the fat horse would ever figure out how to get the door open because of his combination of dull brains and laziness. Am I being totally lazy? I have tried locking him up in the stall and actually have forgotten about him a couple of times and he was locked in his stall for hours. thanks


----------



## truefarmersheart (Jun 19, 2010)

Hi, I have seen this before and it works wonders. In my old paddock it was simply a coner fenced off with the same gate as you described. It allowed the less dominate horse to eat in peace and let itself out when finished. It really is perfect, you should go for it.


----------

